# Duck Recipe!! Try This!!



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

I read a post from Eric stating ducks aren't that good eating and I used to think so myself, until some ole boys from Garrison gave me a tip. I thought this is a good time to lighten the mood. Try this and I swear you will not be disappointed. This recipe makes duck taste just like beef- a good steak at that!! 

1. Breast out a couple ducks

2. Let sit in cold water overnight

3. Cut the breast fillets into approximately 1" chunks

4. Sprinkle some garlic flakes, salt & pepper on the duck chunks

5. Take bacon and wrap each chunk of duck and put a toothpick through to hold the bacon in place.

6. Here is the secret!! - Sprinkle some coffee grounds on a plate- Dip the top & bottom of each chunk of duck into some fresh coffee grounds. The bacon should be wrapped around the sides of the chunks of duck and the coffee grounds should be on the top & bottom.

7. Slowly cook the chunks of duck on a grill- being ever so careful as to not let them burn. You have to cook them slow as the bacon grease will flare up. The key to cooking is too grap a cold beer and watch close. Cook them to your desire-but at least till the bacon is good & done.

Try this and report back!!! Bet everyone will love this!!! Don't forget the cold beer :beer:


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Rather than using a bunch of toothpicks, pick up some bamboo skewers (sold for kabobs) at the store. You can thread on a lot more duck and bacon (add some jalopeno peppers and onion too).

The skewers make preparation faster than using a bunch of toothpicks *also easier to flip them by hand over the hot grill* 

Grilling method above  and variations of this recipe are the *best* way to eat duck other than a plucked and roasted mallard.

MRN : have not tried sliced pickles - let me know if they work instead of the jalepeno peppers. 8)


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Clarify two things please:

1. Fresh coffee grounds have not been used to make coffee, i.e. fresh ground coffee? Or, do you mean coffee grounds that have been recently used to actually make coffee?

2. The coffee grounds should be directly on the duck, not on the bacon, right?

Might try it this weekend but I will cook some without the coffee too in case this is an early April Fool's joke


----------



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

Quack- Honestly this is no April Fools joke, I wouldn't let you ruin a good duck. The coffee grounds should come right out of the can and not be used for coffee. You are correct-the bacon does not get the coffee grounds but it doesn't hurt either. Sometimes I sprinkle a little coffee over the whole works??

It is something with the coffee and bacon grease?? It really does give it a beef type of flavor. It is good. I cooked some at camp this year and some of my dads buddies (who hated duck) ate it up like crazy-loved it  Give it a try this weekend.


----------

